# The Dubai Film Festival starts tomorrow



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Movie buffs! 
just saw from my facebook that the Dubai Film Festival starts tomorrow and there are loads of films being shown in various places all over Dubai. I missed it last year because I was travelling for work but I plan on going to some of the films this year. Especially the ones being screened at the beach!!
This is the link:
Dubai International Film Festival
If anyone wants to put a group together to go see some of the films this is the thread!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

The site seems to be slow or not working?!? 

Would love to check some films out - we were in Doha when their film festival was going on but work kept me away. I wonder if the same films will be played here.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Just been on it and wasworking fine...No this is a totally different thing.The Middle East Film Festival ib Abu Dhabi and Dubai might be similar as the organisers are connected.



w_man said:


> The site seems to be slow or not working?!?
> 
> Would love to check some films out - we were in Doha when their film festival was going on but work kept me away. I wonder if the same films will be played here.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I would actually LOVE to go as well! I'm here till the 16th so if anything's happening around then... i am in!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wasn't working a while ago but is now!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Given the number of films available, may I suggest those who want to go post their preference (with location, date and time) and then see who are takers?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

time out dubai has the movie schedule  probably want to check it out


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

So we're going to check out the following:

1. Inshallah, Football: Friday @ 4pm - MOE7
2. 127 Hours: Saturday @ 3:15pm - MOE2
3. Into the wild: Saturday @ 6:45 - MOE5

We are going to head over to the mall today to see if we can purchase tickets for these. If anyone wants to check these out at hte same time - we could arrange a quick meet


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

127 hours? Is this the film about the guy whose arm got caught under a rock and had to cut it off?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

w_man said:


> So we're going to check out the following:
> 
> 1. Inshallah, Football: Friday @ 4pm - MOE7
> 2. 127 Hours: Saturday @ 3:15pm - MOE2
> ...


1.Football ?? No thanks! 
2.No idea what 127 hours is but 3.15 pm would mean taking time off work which is a no go area right now.
3.Into the Wild. Saw it a couple of years ago, Great film Veeeery sad.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok - well we picked up the tickets for Inshallah, Football and 127 hours but they only had one ticket left for the Into the Wild so no go - we might try standby on the day since we'll be there.

@Moe: Yes - the 127 hours is the story about the guy who's arm got caught under a rock.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like an intense movie, hope they don't cut out the "bad" parts. 

Saw him being interviewed by Leno a while back. He said that while he was trapped he saw a vision of himself with his son and that helped him do what he did. He doesn't have a son or a daughter. He later married and is now expecting a son, kinda neat.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

w_man said:


> Ok - well we picked up the tickets for Inshallah, Football and 127 hours but they only had one ticket left for the Into the Wild so no go - we might try standby on the day since we'll be there.
> 
> @Moe: Yes - the 127 hours is the story about the guy who's arm got caught under a rock.


Should have a copy on my hard drive of Into the Wild... give me a shout if you dont get to see it! Just dont forget the box of tissues...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

FYI According to the facebook page for the JBR Walk all the films showing at the beach in JBR this week from 8pm will be free!!!

I was there last night and the beanbag set up is great... so long as you get there on time to grab one!

I am definitely checking out what films are on Wednesday and over the weekend. Any takers?
The King’s Speech - Sunday Dec 12, 8pm.
When You’re Strange- Monday Dec 13, 8pm.
Lennonnyc - Tuesday, Dec 14, 8pm.
Enomorada- Wednesday, Dec 15, 8pm.
My Wife’s Husband- Thursday Dec 16, 8pm.
Microphone- Friday Dec 17, 8pm.
Elanor’s Secret- Saturday Dec 18, 6pm.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um the first two movies you listed have already been shown. Unless Marcel is a time/space engineer, we won't be seeing those two anytime soon!

I'll have to find out what the others are about though


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

I’ll be very interested in any movies as long as it is shown in Mall of emirate and it is after 7 PM, actually That’s the only cinema I know  and if you want to see the magic of the Algerian sahara there is a film Tuesday Taxiphone at 10.30 PM


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

can somebody tell me what The film festival is please? not really sure


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Follow that link. They play films that are a bit of the make you think type of films.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a festival about films, usually not the commercial hollywood kind of films.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga / W-Man 

Im up for whatever, so ill just meet up with you guys at your movies, especially the freebies at night. Fun to do something different than just party and hit the beach all the time.  

You guys have my mobile, so just text me whats up. If Ipshi is going, she has my info as well.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Yoga / W-Man
> 
> Im up for whatever, so ill just meet up with you guys at your movies, especially the freebies at night. Fun to do something different than just party and hit the beach all the time.
> 
> You guys have my mobile, so just text me whats up. If Ipshi is going, she has my info as well.


If I make it out of the office on time I am planning on going to the screening at JBR tonight. PM or sms me if you want to come along. I believe the film is Mexican with subtitles in Arabic and English.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> It's a festival about films, usually not the commercial hollywood kind of films.


Largely true, but there are usually a handful of big films that are red carpet events at The Madinat (I've been to quite a few) where the imported celebs go. These are the ones reported in the press. DIFF also provides a platform for smaller film makers, particularly from this region.

The Q&A sessions are fun. Colin Firth has done one this year, but Sean Penn pulled out. I did a Q&A with George Clooney a couple of years ago and he was most entertaining.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Yoga / W-Man
> 
> Im up for whatever, so ill just meet up with you guys at your movies, especially the freebies at night. Fun to do something different than just party and hit the beach all the time.
> 
> You guys have my mobile, so just text me whats up. If Ipshi is going, she has my info as well.


Well - we have our tickets for the Fri/Sat movies I mentioned before but now stuck in AD so hoping to be back on Friday in time for the show ... should be at the Sat film for sure.

I'd love to make it out to one of those free shows - will have to see when we return.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Went tonight and had more fun than I expected to be honest, I highly recommend this to everyone looking for something relaxed to do this weekend. There are bean bags you can sit on for free and they serve alcohol!! Yep, beers! Also they have food and soft drinks. 

We saw a black and white Spanish-language film and I thought it would be interesting but never thought Id end up laughing and enjoying it as much as I did. 

W man, hope to see ya there this weekend man.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ That sounds like a lot of fun. We'll certainly try to make it out to one of these movies as well ... Maybe even Saturday night since we couldn't get tickets to the 'into the wild' so Sat night is free (i hope).


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Should have a copy on my hard drive of Into the Wild... give me a shout if you dont get to see it! Just dont forget the box of tissues...


Completely missed this post. I'd be interested in this  I have an 8 gig USB stick - we should find a way to get this off of you - it sounds like a great film.


----------



## yanai (Aug 8, 2009)

*Movies at the beach??*

I saw the website and the venues were Mall of Emirates, DMC, Madinat Souk, Madinat Arena, JBR The Walk..
Could anyone tell me the venue where they are screening movies on the beach..Would love to catch that..


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

yanai said:


> I saw the website and the venues were Mall of Emirates, DMC, Madinat Souk, Madinat Arena, JBR The Walk..
> Could anyone tell me the venue where they are screening movies on the beach..Would love to catch that..


That would be the JBR one. Near the Hilton hotel.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

w_man said:


> Completely missed this post. I'd be interested in this  I have an 8 gig USB stick - we should find a way to get this off of you - it sounds like a great film.


I am planning on going to the free screening at the beach again on Saturday so PM me your mobile and we can meet up. I'll try to get you a copy of Into the Wild (i have to find it ... somewhere among my dvds and hard drives!).
Look forward to seeing you guys again!

Oh and Nightshadow forgot to add that after the film last night there was also a Mariachi band playing as a post show show....


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> I am planning on going to the free screening at the beach again on Saturday so PM me your mobile and we can meet up. I'll try to get you a copy of Into the Wild (i have to find it ... somewhere among my dvds and hard drives!).
> Look forward to seeing you guys again!
> 
> Oh and Nightshadow forgot to add that after the film last night there was also a Mariachi band playing as a post show show....


Ah yes!!! Youre right, that was quite amazing to be honest. It was a full concert by the way... which was surprising. I was expecting 2-3 songs but they had played about 12 before I finally decided to leave. They also handed out these little collectible rubiks cubes, which probably serve more as a conversation piece or paper weight, but still, was pretty nifty surprise.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> I am planning on going to the free screening at the beach again on Saturday so PM me your mobile and we can meet up. I'll try to get you a copy of Into the Wild (i have to find it ... somewhere among my dvds and hard drives!).
> Look forward to seeing you guys again!
> 
> Oh and Nightshadow forgot to add that after the film last night there was also a Mariachi band playing as a post show show....


Sounds fantastic. We will be there.

We should get together with anyone who's interested in coming out Sat night 

Cheers.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

w_man said:


> Sounds fantastic. We will be there.
> 
> We should get together with anyone who's interested in coming out Sat night
> 
> Cheers.


Now if the band I hired to follow you guys around and sing badly is still with you that might prove troublesome if the screening includes a band as well. There might be some "band-off" like they have in those musicals 

Go figure! Only in a no-Moe function do they give out freebies! I may have to come to these screenings disguised as someone else and hope they give me free stuff


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Now if the band I hired to follow you guys around and sing badly is still with you that might prove troublesome if the screening includes a band as well. There might be some "band-off" like they have in those musicals
> 
> Go figure! Only in a no-Moe function do they give out freebies! I may have to come to these screenings disguised as someone else and hope they give me free stuff


Haa - the band got lost trying to follow me around in this crazy AD traffic 

You might want to ask for a refund


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh they'll find you! I told them you have their cheques


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

FOr all of you who were thinking of coming along to the free screening tomorrow night at the beach, please note that tomorrow's film will be at 6pm rather than 8pm as originally scheduled.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> FOr all of you who were thinking of coming along to the free screening tomorrow night at the beach, please note that tomorrow's film will be at 6pm rather than 8pm as originally scheduled.


Sounds good... Ill be coming alone this time. lol. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Sounds good... Ill be coming alone this time. lol. Hope to see you all there.


I have a few things to do tomorrow being the last weekend before Xmas and all, but should make it by around 5.30/ 5.45 max.
I suggest the first one there grabs the beanbags!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

w_man said:


> Completely missed this post. I'd be interested in this  I have an 8 gig USB stick - we should find a way to get this off of you - it sounds like a great film.


Thought you might like to know that Into the Wild will be shown on MBC Max at 7 UAE time on Wednesday this week!
SHould you miss that... I have found my dvd!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I have Into The Wild on a storage disk, not DVD format, it's a DivX/Xvid file. The biggest issue would be how to share/get it over to your USB stick. I think I have a media player that can do that or if someone's got a lappy.


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Just saw the suicide club, it is very a beautiful movie, I highly recommended it, actually it is a comedy about suicide, funny and sad.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Thought you might like to know that Into the Wild will be shown on MBC Max at 7 UAE time on Wednesday this week!
> SHould you miss that... I have found my dvd!


Lol nice!! I might grab a copy nonetheless as we are all over the place these days. 

We're back and saw the inshallah, football tonight. Great documentary and looking forward to tomorrow's shows. We are watching a film at 3:15 in MOE so will rush over to JBR right after - save us a bean bag  will try to bring my laptop if we have time to grab into the wild.

Where exactly is this? By the Hilton on the beach? On the left of Hilton?

Hope to see a few of you there


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it's by the big car park, not sure which hotel is near it


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Going to pop down for this tonight, see you later


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen The King's Speech? Any good?

Thanks


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Has anyone seen The King's Speech? Any good?
> 
> Thanks


Its a fantastic movie...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Has anyone seen The King's Speech? Any good?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I saw it at the opening night of DIFF. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Elanor's Secret was really good for a cartoon! Had a great time and yet another great dinner at Wagamama


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Elanor's Secret was really good for a cartoon! Had a great time and yet another great dinner at Wagamama


so you did not watch the john lennon's documentary, actually i enjoyed the two movies but watching them alone is a kind of boring !!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Was that after the first film? I didn't know there was anything after until I came back 1-2 hours later. You should attend the events and yes I hate watching movies on my own! Last time I did that I got the flu thanks to Michael Bay!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Elanor's Secret was really good for a cartoon! Had a great time and yet another great dinner at Wagamama


Agreed.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

w_man said:


> Agreed.


 See? Aren't you all happy you came to the animated film which in my opinion was not for children?
Shame the DIFF is so short.... Anyone up for 'Life as we know it' tomorrow evening?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> See? Aren't you all happy you came to the animated film which in my opinion was not for children?
> Shame the DIFF is so short.... Anyone up for 'Life as we know it' tomorrow evening?


I just saw that in theaters... with the drill sergeant... lol. Its actually a decent movie, this is from a guys perspective about a romantic comedy...


----------

